# Smoked Trout



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just caught bunch of Rainbow trout in the mountains and smoked them using a recipe I found on the web and they were fantastic and I figure this should work for Specs and Winter Trout as well.

1. Gut them and leave the heads on or take them off, your preference

2. Take a mixing bowl and pour in 1/2 cup of ice cream salt and large amounts of lemon pepper

3. Add hot water to the bowl and stir until you dissolve as much of the salt as you can and then dump the salt that will not dissolve.

4. Place gutted trout in a 1 gallon plastic freezer bag and pour brine mixture from above in the bag and place in fridge for 4 hours min,,the longer the better

5. After 4 hours min in the brine, remove trout and pat dry with paper towels and let sit wrapped in paper towels while you prepare the smoker.

6. When smoker is ready, spray on or apply olive oil to the skin and sprinkle with lemon pepper.

7. Once smoker is ready and smoking, place fish in smoker on top rack of smoker with water bowl below.

8. Smoke 4 hours or so turning the trout at least once and reapplying olive oil to skin.

9. When done, serve fresh from the smoker and squeeze fresh lemon juice on both sides or freeze them for latter.

Yum Yum Smack Smack, they be good


----------

